# Haunted Illusions - book reviews, anyone?



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Ses Carny said:


> There is a book out called _Haunted Illusions_ by Paul Osbourne. It's a fantastic book. I've built many of the sets in there. The girl to gorilla is one of my favorites and I've built quite a few of them.


The cheapest I've found it is $39.38 on penguinmagic.com - the list price is $52.50. Every site that offers it lists the same few illusions and then says "many more." Would anyone be able to share a full list of illusions, maybe difficulty level... and perhaps share whether or not the projects they've tried included specific enough directions? Are these illusions the type of thing that can be found elsewhere? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you read the reviews on Penguin's site? There are 29 of them.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

fontgeek said:


> Did you read the reviews on Penguin's site? There are 29 of them.


I did not; I honestly can't seem to find them on there. Regardless, I'm looking for feedback from home haunters whom I trust.


----------

